# 1x4 Shelf layout progress



## CrazySpence (Jan 15, 2015)

So a month ago I designed a basic 1x4 shelf layout for switching. It's small, it's tricky and it works. I posted it in the general a month ago I think but this post is going to be a running progress of it from here on out.

It currently resides on a shelf at my desk at work, everyone else has all sorts of personal stuff hanging around so this is my version of "personal stuff" 

It can be operated in a couple of fashions, you can just take the inbound cars and place it then be done or you can place the cars out then have another car come in and try to swap them or if you really hate being productive you can do a full swap 3 cars for 3 cars.

Here is my original post a month ago with the original design image and a couple whacks and testing if it worked: http://www.philtopia.com/?p=2029

Here is my current progress: http://www.philtopia.com/?p=2066

And here's some images for those who don't want to follow links


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's making the most of a small space. 
Do you get any work done at work???

Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice layout. I have a penchant for small compact layouts too. Couldn't you replace those four turnouts with a double slip? Just a thought.


----------



## CrazySpence (Jan 15, 2015)

@Magic Yes, I do get work done, this just entertains me at lunch or when I need a break heh


@Cycleops No, a double slip wouldn't work I need to be able to run around to spot my tank car and it gives me space for 1 car when I am trying to do the more complicated swaps.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

CrazySpence said:


> @Cycleops No, a double slip wouldn't work I need to be able to run around to spot my tank car and it gives me space for 1 car when I am trying to do the more complicated swaps.


I can see that now.


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice job of getting a working layout in an unusual place!


----------



## CrazySpence (Jan 15, 2015)

Here's a video of the layout working in its current state

https://youtu.be/PqzJVmbJnqA


----------



## CrazySpence (Jan 15, 2015)

May layout updates!

Took the layout home and did some early scenic work.

Blog post:
http://www.philtopia.com/?p=2084

Quick Pics:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Spence,

Can you downsize your images, going forward? We have a new forum auto-resize tool going, but for some reason, your large images are getting bogged down in the tool, taking several moments to auto-scale and display each image.

Just a suggestion, going forward.

TJ


----------



## rhikdavis (May 19, 2015)

Very cool....


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome! If I had an office at work, I'd be tempted to try something like that!

-J.


----------

